# Warning: Don't read unless you're a woman of a certain age



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Menopause. Stop reading now men if you don't want to know about the nitty gritty stuff of womanhood. :Girl power: 

Ok I really want some input from those of you who have already gone through this or are going through this. I thought I was going to be one of those lucky few who breezed through this particular stage of life. And I think I deserve an easy time of it since I had such a hard time with my monthly periods. Endometriosis, ovarian cysts, fibroids...had them all. So I'm not lamenting this stage of life in the least. I love the thought of not having monthly cramps, mood swings, bloating, etc. I say good riddance to monthly periods! I haven't had a period since Easter and really wasn't experiencing any of the things you hear about that make this stage of life really uncomfortable. But low and behold yesterday I started. :angry: And it's like a flood! :w00t: I was up 6 times last night having to 'change things'. And now I'm sitting here at the store thankful I wore a long shirt and trying to figure out how to move...or not move...to not show the tell tale signs on my jeans. If this lasts much longer I don't know what I'm going to do. I had to close the store yesterday for a bit to go home and change clothes. And I'm getting ready to do the same thing today. Did anyone else have this type of symptom? Did you just always bring along a change of clothes? At this point I'm thinking of buying some Depends! How long does the flooding last? Is it just once and then you're done?

Guess I should ask about hormone replacement too. Who's doing it or did and who isn't or didn't? Pros and cons? Maybe I'm more hormonal then I realize. I'm under a tremendous amount of stress right now and I was attributing that to my emotions. But maybe it's this. Or both. :huh:

Ok...bring on all the wisdom and great advice I've come to rely on my fellow menopausal SM sisters!:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate that trapped feeling. Black pants are my friend, I've had that experience long ago and dare not wear anything else during. Don't tell me it gets worse...sigh! Sorry I don't know anything about it, hopefully it won't last too long and you can get home for your change of clothes.
I will never understand why mother nature had to come up with so much crap for us to deal with...why couldn't it just be easier. There's enough other stuff to deal with, thanks MN! I think in the last few months I've had hot flashes, and if that's all that too them yippee, they aren't bad at all. Crossing fingers they aren't just a mini version of what's to come. 
Maybe stress made you skip and now that your plans are made, things are more in control, getting back to noraml and things are starting up again full force, so to speak.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- this is a great informative website.

http://www.womentowomen.com

Not saying to go with their program, but their articles are excellent, imho.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Lovely. Can't wait for that point in my life to begin (insert sarcasm here). Periods are already so heavy here that I have to tie a tournaquet around my waist every month just to keep from crashing and bleeding out like Marcel the Ebola monkey.......


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I qualify........ ummm I know I do.  we see to be on a similar path in a lot of ways Crystal. I also have a lot of fibroids and can't wait for full menopause so they will shrink without me having to do anything. Missed some periods, some hot flashes and some flooding. Can't wait for it to be over. 

One BIG thing I just discovered. Drink lots of WATER. It is very hard to replace all you have lost with night sweats. I had no idea that a lot of my problems were associated with dehydration. Perhaps even a gatorade in the morning to replace the electrolytes you have lost overnight. 

I tried the womentowomen site, found it pretty annoying really as pretty much all articles and emails point to needing their program. I have now cancelled my subscription.

Yes, I am also nervous to go out and go to bed at this point, due to flooding. I am using double everything lol and wear old pjs to bed. Was also considering the depends for night, just to be safe. I do wear black and long shirts, but you are conscious all the time of issues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so glad that's over!! :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I have to say I'm a little nervous about your flooding. Both of you. It never happened to me. My periods became less and less and then just stopped. Sometimes women have to have a D&C. I'd go to the doctor to check it out. 

Hormones I would never do. Here's some info regarding BHRT from Suzzane Somers on one of Oprah's old shows. 


Thursday, January 29, 2009 Oprah Show Recap - Suzanne Somers on Bioidentical Hormones Thursday, January 29, 2009 Oprah

I'm so sorry for all you went through, Crystal. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Crystal,
You have helped me in the past with items for Tyson. Just be careful that you don't bleed too long a time. I bled heavy for about a month and got really anemic. I had to have surgery for fibroids and they removed an ovary. Just keep in touch with your doctor. I had horrible hot flashes and have been on the hormone patch for at least five years with no ill effects. Good luck! Linda


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am no where near that point in my life.. (sigh)... BUT my aunt used to tell me all the time that she always had a change of clothes in her trunk. Underwear, pants, etc... 
Hang in there...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a hysterectomy at 31 due to fibroids the size of a chi! So I didn't have to deal w/ mother nature's monthly visitor.. I can tell you I didn't miss it one bit! They left the ovaries so I wouldn't grow a yellow handlebar moustache..at least not until I turned 45..... and we won't even go there w/ the chin whiskers....(Grizzly Addams)

Only thing is is I wasn't sure I was in menopause until I started schvitzing like a lumber jack taking down tall timber!

The hot flashes were like power surges...

I'm on very low hormone replacement right now and it helps. I get year mamograms since I'm on hormones.

My friend took it harder than I did when I had the hysto,saying,now you can't have children... but I had doggies,so I was fine w/ that. 

My mom breezed through menopause but she never had heavy periods...lucky....
Hopefully you can find info to help.Avoid the hormone creams ,if your pet comes in contact w/ it on your skin,through licking or other,your pet can have serious side effects...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Since we are on this subject, here is a great source of natural pads to use. They are so very absorbant, and I don't think you'd even need a change of clothes with these. 

www.newmoonpads.com

I wish I could offer you advice, but I'm only just about to turn 32 in a few weeks, so I've got some time left before I have to worry about menopause. Although I'm not looking foward to it. It sounds pretty funky. :blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

KAG said:


> I have to say I'm a little nervous about your flooding. Both of you. It never happened to me. My periods became less and less and then just stopped. Sometimes women have to have a D&C. I'd go to the doctor to check it out.
> 
> Hormones I would never do. Here's some info regarding BHRT from Suzzane Somers on one of Oprah's old shows.
> 
> ...


Well for me doc. says it is the multiple large fibroids that are the cause. Given I am 52 now, I don't think I will have too much longer to worry about it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> .
> Maybe stress made you skip and now that your plans are made, things are more in control, getting back to noraml and things are starting up again full force, so to speak.


Bite your tongue Brenda!! I'm wanting to be done with monthly periods. :yes:



silverhaven said:


> I think I qualify........ ummm I know I do.  we see to be on a similar path in a lot of ways Crystal. I also have a lot of fibroids and can't wait for full menopause so they will shrink without me having to do anything. Missed some periods, some hot flashes and some flooding. Can't wait for it to be over.
> 
> One BIG thing I just discovered. Drink lots of WATER. It is very hard to replace all you have lost with night sweats. I had no idea that a lot of my problems were associated with dehydration. Perhaps even a gatorade in the morning to replace the electrolytes you have lost overnight.
> 
> ...


God bless you Maureen I sure wish we lived closer. I could use a comrade in arms so to speak. We do tend to go through a lot of similar things at similar times, don't we? :hugging:

I am beginning to wonder if perhaps I'm having a bit of night sweats. I've been running warmer lately and lowering the A/C at night. But I thought it was the Temperpedic mattress top. :blush: I don't drink enough water normally. Don't know how I'll drink even more then I should normally.



KAG said:


> I have to say I'm a little nervous about your flooding. Both of you. It never happened to me. My periods became less and less and then just stopped. Sometimes women have to have a D&C. I'd go to the doctor to check it out.
> 
> Hormones I would never do. Here's some info regarding BHRT from Suzzane Somers on one of Oprah's old shows.
> 
> ...


Aw it's ok Kerry, but thanks! I really do want to do this as naturally as possible. Thanks for the link. :thumbsup: My sister just stopped in and I asked her if she did the flooding thing. She said she did and she honestly doesn't think she could have worked while going through it. There were times she didn't want to leave the bathroom. 



linfran said:


> Crystal,
> You have helped me in the past with items for Tyson. Just be careful that you don't bleed too long a time. I bled heavy for about a month and got really anemic. I had to have surgery for fibroids and they removed an ovary. Just keep in touch with your doctor. I had horrible hot flashes and have been on the hormone patch for at least five years with no ill effects. Good luck! Linda


Heaven help me if this lasts a month. :smpullhair:



kodie said:


> I am no where near that point in my life.. (sigh)... BUT my aunt used to tell me all the time that she always had a change of clothes in her trunk. Underwear, pants, etc...
> Hang in there...


Well at least I know now that what I'm experiencing isn't all that uncommon. Guess I'll pack a little suitcase tonight. lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is very informative for me, Crystal. I'm not quite there yet, but my periods are a little (3-4 days) more frequent than they had been - you could set your clock at 28 days for me for years. Luckily I have found that they're shorter and lighter than in the past.

My mother had a complete hysterectomy in her mid 30's and went through menopause then. I think her mother also had a hysterectomy, so I really have nothing to compare with (ie, what age I can expect to start the 'change of life' process).

To be honest, I haven't really thought too too much about it, although I'm aware that, unfortunately, the time will come.

Michelle, thanks very much for that info on hormone cream! Good to know.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal,

I've been dealing with all of the same things for about 2 years now (I'm 52.) I'm a teacher and trying to deal with flooding, etc. with a room full of students was a challenge!!! :smpullhair::smpullhair: Luckily, I had a full-time aide in the classroom with me, or else I don't know what I would have done. Then last summer I got called for jury duty and I was soooo upset. How do you explain that to a judge in a courtroom full of people? :w00t: Luckily, I was not put on the jury in the end, but it was 2 days of heck, if you know what I mean. I'm finding that in the last couple of months, things are starting to get better, so I'm hoping for easier periods in the future and no periods at all would be wonderful. I hope that it helps a little to know that you're not alone. I know that this thread has helped me, so thanks for starting it!!!! :grouphug::grouphug:

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Crystal,
> 
> I've been dealing with all of the same things for about 2 years now (I'm 52.) I'm a teacher and trying to deal with flooding, etc. with a room full of students was a challenge!!! :smpullhair::smpullhair: Luckily, I had a full-time aide in the classroom with me, or else I don't know what I would have done. Then last summer I got called for jury duty and I was soooo upset. How do you explain that to a judge in a courtroom full of people? :w00t: Luckily, I was not put on the jury in the end, but it was 2 days of heck, if you know what I mean. I'm finding that in the last couple of months, things are starting to get better, so I'm hoping for easier periods in the future and no periods at all would be wonderful. I hope that it helps a little to know that you're not alone. I know that this thread has helped me, so thanks for starting it!!!! :grouphug::grouphug:
> 
> Debbie


TWO years???!!! :w00t: I won't make it! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> TWO years???!!! :w00t: I won't make it! :smilie_tischkante:



It wasn't bad every month, Crystal, thankfully...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I feel for you Crystal. I was like that every month since almost the beginning including migraines and cramps that would knock over an elephant. Just living day to day was very frustrating. My OBGYN said once I had a baby things would get better - well I had to have two emergency c-sections so having a baby did absolutely nothing to help the symptoms which I have since passed onto my daughter regrettably. 

By the time I was just about 40 I couldn't take it anymore and had a hysterectomy but they left one ovary. I still don't think I've gone through menopause though at age 51. My mom had a full hysterectomy because she didn't think she as ever going to go through menopause so...I'm really still waiting to see what the future holds for me.  Hope things start to settle a bit for you. Hugs


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

almitra said:


> Periods are already so heavy here


same here :blink:

@ the topic of this thread, to what to expect later on, i think i personally will for sure need iron pump 24/7 when my time comes or something like that......

Hope it gets better with u dear crystal
Hugs
Kat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sure I am the oldest one here. And I have gone through menopause and am still troubled by it. I have never had the flooding problem because I had a hysterectomy at age 35. Not a complete one. I kept my ovaries. I went into menopause at about 52/53. It affects your mood. I started getting hot flashes but thought it's the Houston heat. They were not too bad. My cholesterol went sky high. My OB/GYN put me on Premarin. My cholesterol went down again. Felt better. I was on Premarin for about 10/11 years. On and off talked about getting off from them with my GYN but then he wanted to put me on a pill to avoid bone loss. It was just trading one pill for another. So I continued with the Premarin. Had to have another surgery to remove my ovaries because of tumors. Lucky me they were benign. But at some point I thought it's better to stop that synthetic stuff. Well, big mistake. And I did it slowly. Hot flashes came back, I could deal with that, they were not that bad. But my cholesterol went up again (had to change from Lipitor 10 mg to Crestor 20 mg), my sugar went up. And now I have to deal with vaginal dryness (not fun). I am now back on hormone replacement. Not the synthetic stuff. Bio-identical hormones. Natural Progesterone in a cream and Oestriol pills. But I will stop the pills shortly and go with bio-identical estrogen put together in a cream by a compounding pharmacy. I don't want to go back to Premarin because of the vaginal dryness. I tell you, it's not fun to get old. My recommendation ? Don't start with synthetic HRT. Try to go the bio-identical way. Unfortunately not all OB/GYN are familiar with them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess I'm a bit luckier - I was on the pill long after my divorce because I had a horrible history of heavy bleeding. Went off in March 2010 - has the FSH blood test that "was indicative of menopause." Nothing until December 2010; periods in Dec., Jan and Feb and nothing since (knock on wood). Doc says 6 more months before it's "officially over." I'll be 53 Sunday and the best birthday present will be for nothing to happen ever again!

In the meantime, night sweats and hot flashes like you wouldn't believe. Not so bad that I want HRT but still uncomfortable. I've started keeping the a/c at 70 at night! I've also started drinking 2 glasses of soy milk each day and that does seem to help just a bit.

I have several friends who've had the heavy bleeding - some of them were OK in time but a couple had to have hysterectomies because the bleeding was so severe. Be sure and see your doctor and keep her informed as to what's going on.

And, welcome to the "club!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I guess I'm a bit luckier - I was on the pill long after my divorce because I had a horrible history of heavy bleeding. Went off in March 2010 - has the FSH blood test that "was indicative of menopause." Nothing until December 2010; periods in Dec., Jan and Feb and nothing since (knock on wood). Doc says 6 more months before it's "officially over." I'll be 53 Sunday and the best birthday present will be for nothing to happen ever again!
> 
> In the meantime, night sweats and hot flashes like you wouldn't believe. Not so bad that I want HRT but still uncomfortable. I've started keeping the a/c at 70 at night! I've also started drinking 2 glasses of soy milk each day and that does seem to help just a bit.
> 
> ...


 
Wow Maggie, you are doing something right. You are aging beautifully. 

I didn't know either that they could tell so exactly when it's over..good to know.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had the pleasure of having hot flashes for about 5 minutes every hour all day and night. Went to my doctor and was sent for a blood test And Ii was menopausal. I take HR because I am very small boned and I would like to have my bones stay in place.
My periods were very heavy (think clots) right before menopause started. After that my body decided that everything in that area would prolapse. I had to have a hysterectomy they could sew all my parts back in the correct place. Not fun. Go to your doctor.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine just got less and less and then one month I'd have it and the next three not. That went on for a year and then it just stopped on the day I buried my Dad and never got it back again. I am well into my fifties and I have hot flashes all the time. I just started taking Vagifem pills that you insert and that seems to help. I think you should visit your doctor when it stops or if it continues too long make sure you get in. I don't miss it at all...but I've noticed my belly got bigger since I've stopped having periods. We women are cursed!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry you are having this problem Crystal. I did not and do not miss that at all. When I had spotting a couple of months ago I hated it. I love not having it. I remember when it zapped you and made you feel like you did not have any energy. Please go to a good Gyn and get under her now. If they are good, they are worth their weight in gold. I remember my daughter had a friend that had such heavy bleeding and she would have to go to bed for a whole day each time she had a period. I hope you find some relief soon....We all understand!!!:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, here's an article on hormone therapy:
For Some in Menopause, Hormones May Be Only Option - NYTimes.com


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I somehow missed this first time around. Geez, I've had the been there done that feeling when I read this. :w00t:
When I was 50 I started having irregular periods and then all I could call my periods was hemorrhaging. It was so bad that I was in the bathroom constantly and changing endlessly. I kept worrying about Toxic Shock Syndrome from tampons. Many years ago the NY Time Magazine ran THE scariest article on TSS and it's never left my mind. :blink: And the periods were coming closer and closer, like very two weeks and then less. Scared the heck out of me. I think my OBGYN put me on some sort of hormone replacement pill and I had a really bad reaction to it plus worried about cancer risks so didn't go that way. Then my OB/GYN she sent me for a sonogram - had to fit it in between periods. They saw a growth in my uterus and set me up for a D&C. Well that was the best surgery ever. Turns out the growth was just a lot of thickening on one part of the uterine wall and the D&C basically cleaned house and that was pretty much the end those horrible periods. It was out patient surgery and really a snap.

I started my period at age 50 and I'd say all the discomfort of hot flashes ended about two to three years ago, so at around age 55 or 56. The mood swings for me were from the sleep deprivation of waking up a few times during the night with night sweats. I threw away all my turtlenecks and heavy sweaters...no need for them. :thumbsup: It was very hard to go through but I wasn't crazed about it. I just kind of got used to dealing with the hot flashes and had ways to cope by keeping cool or just riding them out. Now that I'm on the other side, it's such a relief. But I would see your Gyn about the abnormally heavy bleeding. You can be pretty anemic from it too.


----------

